# Evil Dead Stage Musical



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, I just got my DVD of the comedy stage version of Evil Dead the Musical.

I was a bit disappointed in the director's vision of it, and the tunes seemed a bit...well...tuneless. Plenty of campiness and lots of blood though. All in all, I wouldn't mind directing it or acting in it.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

I actually went to the live stage performance of the Evil Dead play on the last night of its run in New York it was awesome. They did make alot of jokes out of the original story but I thought they all fit perfect and blended in with the play. Good stuff. :jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I think I got Toronto's version before New York. Which ending did you see? Back in time or S-mart?


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

The Evil Dead trilogy is one of my all-time favorites, and so is Bruce Campbell, but I just can't bring myself to see (or hear) the musical. I think it might be just too campy for me (that coming from someone working with Polonia Bros.) Should I use an hour of my life to check it out or what?

Shop smart, shop S-Mart.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that seems like a ridiculous idea for a muscical but i'm gonna check it out cause i love ridiculous ideas.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

They have some samples of the Toronto version on Youtube.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Sickie I actually cant remember which ending they did.. uggh I believe it was the back in time ending with some lines from the S mart added in. But I really cant remember. :jol:


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hubby and I have tickets to see this on stage in toronto on July 2 for our wedding anniversary... I cant wait!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

God I wish this show would make it to St Louis... I've been dying to see it since I first heard of it last year. The musical numbers are hilarious from the clips I've seen.

Ya gotta love any musical that has a song called "What The F*** Was That?"


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I paid a good amount of dollars for a bootleg copy of the theatre show. The clips are actually funnier than the show IMHO. The show that I watched was a bit tedious, could have used better direction and left me with a thank God it's over feeling...then I still had to watch act II. I think I would have liked it much better with a different director.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

OMG It was HILARIOUS!!!!! WE had a BLAST last night. I recommend anyone going to see it if they have the chance. Both Bill and I were in stitches the whole night. Im sorry you felt that way about it Sickie... the stage performance was just so much fun!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You must have seen it better directed than I did. 

Of course, being a director myself has kind of caused me to lose just going to a play and having fun. I have to nitpick everything apart and find what I like or don't like. It kinda like learning about make-up or special effects. Once you know how it's done, it takes some of the magic away and the mind goes over how they did it and if it could have been done better. LOL


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats too bad Sickie... sometimes you just have to let it go and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My wife says the same thing. She hates me analyzing everything. heh


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Courtney I assume you saw it in Toronto then.. A friend of mine just went and saw it and said it was great.. including the blood splatters ( they were in the front row)


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I had splatterzone tickets too! I wish I could go back but Im too close to my due date to be entertained like that! LOL


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

We are thinking of possibly going to the show on August 9th since we are rid of the kids for the weekend.. Unless we can find a good murder mystery theatre to watch as well cause the wife has been dying to see one of those.. Know anything about the one in Ancaster?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I dont know of anything in Ancaster... But they say that mid august is the end of the run for Evil Dead... so I suggest you see that this year and do the murder mystery thing another time.... perhaps for your wedding anniversary....


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I saw the one in Toronto as well and it was good, campy fun. If you go in expecting it to be silly, bloody musical theatre, you shouldn't be disappointed. We had the added bonus of seeing Bruce Campbell make a guest appearance and do a question and answer afterwards. He was kind enough to throw a glass of blood at our friend whose birthday it was.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats pretty awesome Ghoul!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Fyi for peeps going to be around Toronto this summer.....

http://www.fourthwallmedia.com/blasts/2008/07-18-evil-dead-must-close/


----------

